# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Admin!! Please help with activation

## PT

will have admin look into it

----------


## T-MOS

hmm what do you need activated PT??

----------


## bsoul32

thank you both so much for getting this handeled for me. cant thank you enough!!!

----------


## PT

it wasnt for me, the 1st post got moved

----------


## T-MOS

> it wasnt for me, the 1st post got moved


i figured, but I just couldn't resist......lolol

----------


## *Admin*

*PT looks like your account was deleted... sorry dude... ummmm T-mos take care of him....*

----------


## *Admin*

oh and problem was handled lol


Thanks for the lol I needed it!

----------


## T-MOS

:Haha:  :Haha:  :Haha:

----------


## tyward

Oh, with all of these important people on here I must ask, would this be the penultimate example of bumping a useless post? LOL :7up:

----------


## *Admin*

indeed it would!

----------

